# Replacement battery for canon EOS 1v?



## CanonGrunt (Mar 16, 2017)

Does anyone know where to get a reliable replacement battery for the old EOS 1 V film camera. Adorama and B&H discontinued their offerings. 

Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi CanonGrunt. 
Which battery is it, it looks like you might need either a 2Cr5 or LP-E2 depending on whether you are using the battery grip or not?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 17, 2017)

It's the NP-E2. I use the battery grip. 

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 17, 2017)

You can either do a little DIY and put modern NIMH AA cells in your existing pack or, if you don't fancy that, then E Bay is your friend:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=canon+NP-E2&_sop=15

The more modern NIMH cells will charge just fine on your existing charger but they will take longer due to their much higher capacity.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 17, 2017)

The NP-E2 and NP-E3, which was for the 1D and 1DS Mk's I and II, are the same but for the easily swapped over endplate. The NP-E3 is still available new and genuine Canon.


----------

